# Question for drivers who brag to pax about how much money you make



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

What the hell are y'all thinking?

Had 3 cute young women pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

It's f*cking annoying. So many people are mislead to believe that Uber drivers are making serious cash.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KellyC said:


> What the hell are y'all thinking?
> 
> Had 3 cute young women pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


Sounds like an Ant with a serious inferiority complex when he's up against perceived smarted, richer,hotter, better employed pax. You said they were cute. Perhaps the Ant was trying to show he got swag. He saw the girls.....smiled at them with his one front gold tooth, and suddenly the music on the radio changed to......"Bow Chicka Bow Chicka Bow Bow Bow.............


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KellyC said:


> What the hell are y'all thinking?
> 
> Had 3 cute young women pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


$100/hour that's all? Damn, that driver must not know his area too well. A good Uber driver should easily make $250-300/hr.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

brendon292 said:


> It's so f*cking annoying. So many people are mislead to believe that Uber drivers are making serious cash.


Apparently it's more important to them to have people think they're making money than it is to actually make money.



Lissetti said:


> Sounds like an Ant with a serious inferiority complex when he's up against perceived smarted, richer,hotter, better employed pax. You said they were cute. Perhaps the Ant was trying to show he got swag. He saw the girls.....smiled at them with his one front gold tooth, and suddenly the music on the radio changed to......"Bow Chicka Bow Chicka Bow Bow Bow.............


The girls were so impressed they had sex with him right there in the car!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Once I dropped off a couple at a local casino, since they were in town for graduation weekend. On the way out of the parking lot, a casino employee waved me over and started asking me about driving for Uber. He asked "how long does it take to make $100? Like an hour?". I said "usually about 7 hours."


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Any pax with half a brain can easily figure out that with the current rates the drivers need to avg 100mph nonstop to easily obtain that goal of $2k for 20 hours. The only tough part is the pick up and drop off at those high speeds.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Kelly C... I'm with you! What the hell are [they] thinking! First and foremost, making $2k weekly on 20-hours equals to $100 an hour, which is impossible unless he/she is including 3-4 driver referrals every week, which is highly unlikely.



MadTownUberD said:


> Once I dropped off a couple at a local casino, since they were in town for graduation weekend. On the way out of the parking lot, a casino employee waved me over and started asking me about driving for Uber. He asked "how long does it take to make $100? Like an hour?". I said "usually about 7 hours."


LOL, LOL, LOL... great response!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Any pax with half a brain can easily figure out that with the current rates the drivers need to avg 100mph nonstop to easily obtain that goal of $2k for 20 hours. The only tough part is the pick up and drop off at those high speeds.


They tend to bounce off the hood and back up on the sidewalk at those speeds. Drop offs is where my ejection seats come in handy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KellyC said:


> What the hell are y'all thinking?
> 
> Had 3 cute young women pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


Lets hope they QUIT COLLEGE TO DRIVE UBER !



Lissetti said:


> Sounds like an Ant with a serious inferiority complex when he's up against perceived smarted, richer,hotter, better employed pax. You said they were cute. Perhaps the Ant was trying to show he got swag. He saw the girls.....smiled at them with his one front gold tooth, and suddenly the music on the radio changed to......"Bow Chicka Bow Chicka Bow Bow Bow.............


" BAWITDABA"



KellyC said:


> Apparently it's more important to them to have people think they're making money than it is to actually make money.
> 
> The girls were so impressed they had sex with him right there in the car!


That and the impressive Prius . . .


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

KellyC said:


> What the hell are y'all thinking?
> 
> Had 3 cute young women pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


That was probably me.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Picked up a rich couple from a McMansion Saturday night. They were actually quite nice and one of the few of their type I actually liked. The husband said he rarely if ever tips Uber drivers because according to him , they make "Way too much as it is". Not sure how he determined that. But anyways because he "really really" liked me, his words, he was going to make a very rare exception and give me a tip. Rather dramatically he pulled out his wallet. Then with great flair and showmanship he handed me a single dollar bill. That was it. He then sat there with an expectant grin on his face , waiting for me to gush over with total happiness I'm guessing from his very rare act of "generosity". Dude was totally serious about it. If it wasn't for his nice wife sitting there with him I would of told him where to stick his stinking dollar bill. What a d...k.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Picked up a rich couple from a McMansion Saturday night. They were actually quite nice and one of the few I actually liked. The husband said he rarely if ever tips Uber drivers because according to him they make "Way too much as it is". But because he really really liked me,his words, he was going to give me a tip. He then dramatically pulled out his wallet and with great flair handed me a single dollar bill. Felt like telling him to shove it up to you know where but with his wife there I said nothing.


I think that was a slap in the face. You should have asked him how much change he wanted back.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Had a little payback. Got his ping an hour later from the restaurant I dropped them off at earlier.. Waited 5:01 around the corner,cancelled,collected $4. It might get reversed by Uber later on if he complains ,but at the time it sure felt good.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

Because all of the sudden we making double than what we made at mcD and Walmart, by sleeping in our car and grind average 14-17 hours per day, 7 days a week, we feel like making a killing and would love to share the good news, especially to the hot young chicks to get any kinds of respect and feel awesome


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

2 cute young women I would convince them I'm Uber's CEO and just do this once in a while to make sure I know how my business is running. 

But seriously, while I would never give crazy numbers like this, I also dont like to say how bad this gig can be. Kind of like if I'm having a horrible day and someone asks how I'm doing. I have always and will always say I'm good.

You make good money doing this? I do ok.
If they want to keep going I just say something like - It really varies. I can have a really bad hour, but then have a good one. So you just never know. I've had great weeks and bad weeks.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Picked up a rich couple from a McMansion Saturday night. They were actually quite nice and one of the few I actually liked. The husband said he rarely if ever tips Uber drivers because according to him they make "Way too much as it is". But because he really really liked me,his words, he was going to give me a tip. He then dramatically pulled out his wallet and with great flair handed me a single dollar bill. Felt like telling him to shove it up to you know where but with his wife there I said nothing.


What was the tip not enough for you?


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

This is why the market is oversaturated...all of these new drivers hear about how much money Uber drivers make....with the crappy fares and Uber taking 25% from new drivers, it is impossible for Uber X to make that. Phoenix is hot and dead right now, no tourists come here in summer and it is very slow. Some drivers are so full of it too. In the early days of Uber I made $200 easily in 4 hrs of driving. Now, I have to drive all day, literally 12 hrs and put 350 mi on my car and go through a tank of gas. Its a joke now which is why I'm only a,weekend driver.



KellyC said:


> What the hell are y'all thinking?
> 
> Had 3 cute young women pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Brag about how much you make in tips


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Picked up a rich couple from a McMansion Saturday night. They were actually quite nice and one of the few I actually liked. The husband said he rarely if ever tips Uber drivers because according to him they make "Way too much as it is". But because he really really liked me,his words, he was going to give me a tip. He then dramatically pulled out his wallet and with great flair handed me a single dollar bill. Felt like telling him to shove it up to you know where but with his wife there I said nothing.


Well how much was the trip cost?

$1 on $10 isn't a bad tip


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

KellyC said:


> What the hell are y'all thinking?
> 
> Had 3 cute young women pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


Driver clearly made a mistake with the decimal point.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> 2 cute young women I would convince them I'm Uber's CEO and just do this once in a while to make sure I know how my business is running.
> 
> But seriously, while I would never give crazy numbers like this, I also dont like to say how bad this gig can be. Kind of like if I'm having a horrible day and someone asks how I'm doing. I have always and will always say I'm good.
> 
> ...


I often have people ask me how much I make. Being truthful about the matter seems to foul the mood which isn't good for ratings. I usually divert the conversation by talking about how much more I enjoy doing this job than my last one which was a low paying hotel customer service job, while leaving out the fact that after expenses I'm making a lot less than before.

The passenger does not care about you. If the passenger thinks you make bank, and you tell him otherwise, you must be lying. After all, he's maybe paying $30 for his half hour fare so that means you make $60 per hour. He knows Uber drivers only drive 30 hours a week on average from published Uber stats, so you make about $93600 a year in his mind doing a part-time job. I've also had pax tell me they think I'll be getting a better car soon from Uber as a compliment for my good service. I didn't correct him. I figured if he thought Uber stuck me with my hooptie car it isn't my fault. If he knew I paid for it he'd probably be accusing me of trying to penny pinch at the expense of the passenger by driving a cheap car when his other drivers have nicer ones.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I tell people how much more i make driving a cab and they think i'm smoking something,

Until i explain that a 20% tip on $2.40 a mile in a taxi is the same as 75% of 65c a mile.

And it's not my taxi, and i get half-two thirds of the taxi meter as my cut...


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Well how much was the trip cost?
> 
> $1 on $10 isn't a bad tip


$1 from a millionaire at any distance driven is a slap in the face.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> $1 from a millionaire at any distance driven is a slap in the face.


So because someone has more money than others that entitles you to a higher amount than if you provided the same service to someone with less money? That makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> So because someone has more money than others that entitles you to a higher amount than if you provided the same service to someone with less money? That makes no sense to me at all.


A question of principal,not entitlement.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> A question of principal,not entitlement.


What principal is that? If I were to tip, and I rarely do, why should you expect me to tip more or less based on my net worth?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> So because someone has more money than others that entitles you to a higher amount than if you provided the same service to someone with less money? That makes no sense to me at all.


Yes.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Apparently it's more important to them to have people think they're making money than it is to actually make money.
> 
> The girls were so impressed they had sex with him right there in the car!


Better than him having sex in the car all by himself.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> What principal is that? If I were to tip, and I rarely do, why should you expect me to tip more or less based on my net worth?


Ok Travis.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> So because someone has more money than others that entitles you to a higher amount than if you provided the same service to someone with less money? That makes no sense to me at all.


I never tip less than $2, even when I get a $4 draft beer. I prefer to get a couple beers and then tip $5.

$1 for that trip was a slap in the face. He would have been better off just skipping it.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Picked up a rich couple from a McMansion Saturday night. They were actually quite nice and one of the few I actually liked. The husband said he rarely if ever tips Uber drivers because according to him they make "Way too much as it is". Not sure how he determined that.But anyways because he really really liked me,his words, he was going to make a rare exception and give me a tip. He then dramatically pulled out his wallet and with great flair handed me a single dollar bill. He then sat there with an expectant grin on his face waiting for me I suppose to gush over with total happiness. Felt like telling him to shove his dollar bill , but with his wife there I said nothing.Highly tempted though.


Hilarious!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Sounds like "Bow Chicka Bow Chicka Bow Bow Bow.............


You've been watching 70's porn!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I had a rider just after midnight ask if I had been busy. I said yeah, I did 5 trips the last hour. What does that pay? Around $100? I said no, I did not even get $20. How the crap do people think $5 rides can pay me $100 per hour?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I had a rider just after midnight ask if I had been busy. I said yeah, I did 5 trips the last hour. What does that pay? Around $100? I said no, I did not even get $20. How the crap do people think $5 rides can pay me $100 per hour?


Some people think I gross $1000 a night in a taxi.. seriously...

I've that once ever and it took 18 hours with 500 mile taxi fare,


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

KellyC said:


> Yes.


Yes


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I never tip less than $2, even when I get a $4 draft beer. I prefer to get a couple beers and then tip $5.
> 
> $1 for that trip was a slap in the face. He would have been better off just skipping it.


50% tip that is absolutely insane If one dollar is a slap in the face and he would have been better off just skipping it I guess I do better by usually skipping it than.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

freddieman said:


> You've been watching 70's porn!


LMAO.....no but nearly every 70's movie as that soundtrack when the actor in the scene is supposed to be sexy. LOL even Charlie's Angels did that music a couple of times. I love TV Land. I hear that music most on Starski and Hutch when Sugar Bear the pimp is on screen.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> 50% tip that is absolutely insane If one dollar is a slap in the face and he would have been better off just skipping it I guess I do better by usually skipping it than.


I meant he the rider would have been better off skipping it not he the driver would have been better off receiving it. Because I'm not sure I would have given that guy five stars.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I meant he the rider would have been better off skipping it not he the driver would have been better off receiving it. Because I'm not sure I would have given that guy five stars.


Yes I was talking from the riders perspective I guess I will continue not to tip as I usually do instead of offending someone with a tip that they feel is too low.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes I was talking from the riders perspective I guess I will continue not to tip as I usually do instead of offending someone with a tip that they feel is too low.


Unless you're dirt poor, it's generally accepted (at least at a restaurant or a bar) as a social norm that you don't tip less than $2. Even if it's a cup of coffee / minimum fare. The whole point of a tip is to give the person who just served you something nice to show you appreciate their efforts. It's not necessarily supposed to be a strictly defined percentage.

But since Uber has established its own norms with regard to tipping who knows.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Unless you're dirt poor, it's generally accepted (at least at a restaurant or a bar) as a social norm that you don't tip less than $2. Even if it's a cup of coffee / minimum fare. The whole point of a tip is to give the person who just served you something nice to show you appreciate their efforts. It's not necessarily supposed to be a strictly defined percentage.
> 
> But since Uber has established its own norms with regard to tipping who knows.


There is absolutely no way that I am going to go into a diner and order a cup of coffee and tip two dollars hell I will not tip two dollars for some guy to bring me a bottle of beer.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is absolutely no way that I am going to go into a diner and order a cup of coffee and tip two dollars hell I will not tip two dollars for some guy to bring me a bottle of beer.


A server is paid by the restaurant/bar less than minimum wage under the assumption that he/she makes most of his/her money from tips. Any rider with half a brain can compare the price of a non-surge UberX fare to a comparable taxi fare and figure out that we're not rolling in money.

It takes the server at a bar/restaurant almost the same amount of time/effort to bring you one drink as it does a sandwich and a drink. Why should he/she put any effort into serving you when there is a nearby couple out on a date ordering drinks, appetizers, desserts, etc.?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> A server is paid by the restaurant/bar less than minimum wage under the assumption that he/she makes most of his/her money from tips.


A server at a restaurant is paid at least the minimum wage ($7.25). The restaurant is allowed to take a credit for tips received by the server and reduce their pay by that amount, but can not reduce their direct compensation to less than $2.13 regardless of the amount of tips received by the server. In essence If I tip a server I am just giving that money to the restaurant and the server does not get it at all.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

KellyC said:


> What the hell are y'all thinking?
> 
> Had 3 cute young women pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


It's called living in denial.

The only person I have seen do something of the sort is a friend cheating the system in every way known to humans but never passing the good word about Uber, specially to a pax.

And 2k in 20 hours is just plain nonsense, 1k in 20 and we are talking possibilities.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is absolutely no way that I am going to go into a diner and order a cup of coffee and tip two dollars hell I will not tip two dollars for some guy to bring me a bottle of beer.


Look, you don't have to post 20 times in every thread about being a cheap so-and-so. WE GET IT.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Look, you don't have to post 20 times in every thread about being a cheap so-and-so. WE GET IT.


I will always provide my thoughts when I desire, that will not change, how you respond is always up to you.


----------



## MarcoExpress (May 11, 2017)

i think he ment to sat 2k a month not a week


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I will always provide my thoughts when I desire, that will not change, how you respond is always up to you.


I will always provide *Travis's* thoughts when I*'m working at Uber*, that will not change, how you respond is always up to you.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

KellyC said:


> What the hell are y'all thinking?
> 
> Had pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


There's always the possibility (likelihood) that the 3 cute young women were BSing.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jagent said:


> That was probably me.


Jagent we have talked about your use of _half true words...
_
"Probably" does not a truth make.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Jagent we have talked about your use of _half true words...
> _
> "Probably" does not a truth make.


They believed me or they wouldn't have repeated it. I think one of them wanted to marry me.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> What principal is that? If I were to tip, and I rarely do, why should you expect me to tip more or less based on my net worth?


This principle~

"Truly I tell you, this poor widow has put more than all the others into the treasury. For they all contributed out of their surplus, but she out of her poverty has put in all she had to live on."


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

_Principle_, thank you.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> This principle~
> 
> "Truly I tell you, this poor widow has put more than all the others into the treasury. For they all contributed out of their surplus, but she out of her poverty has put in all she had to live on."


Yes someone who has less pays a bigger portion of what they have if they contribute the same amount as someone who has more. That is still their choice to do or not to do when it comes to tipping though.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I had a rider just after midnight ask if I had been busy. I said yeah, I did 5 trips the last hour. What does that pay? Around $100? I said no, I did not even get $20. How the crap do people think $5 rides can pay me $100 per hour?


5 Trips x $3.60 + Entitled & Intentionally Clueless Passenger = $100


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> 5 Trips x $3.60 + Entitled & Intentionally Clueless Passenger = $100


Investors money..... many times we get paid more and sometimes much more than the passenger paid for the trip.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes someone who has less pays a bigger portion of what they have if they contribute the same amount as someone who has more. That is still their choice to do or not to do when it comes to tipping though.


Tipping is a 'gratuity' - which comes from the word _gratitude. _Each person is more or less grateful for what they receive from others, yes.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Tipping is a 'gratuity' - which comes from the word _gratitude. _Each person is more or less grateful for what they receive from others, yes.


I am grateful for what I receive from others but I pay them what they asked for that service and not extra voluntary money if I have a choice.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is absolutely no way that I am going to go into a diner and order a cup of coffee and tip two dollars hell I will not tip two dollars for some guy to bring me a bottle of beer.


The world will always have it's _Mr. Pink's





_


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Either has no life or sleeps in his car.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Mr Pink FTW! 
Hate him all you want, but no one has refuted his opinion with a sensible argument.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

great clip!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am grateful for what I receive from others but I pay them what they asked for that service and not extra voluntary money if I have a choice.


Honoring your part of the deal and paying what you agreed to is not _gratitude,_ it's being honorable.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

KellyC said:


> What the hell are y'all thinking?
> 
> Had 3 cute young women pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


I have recruited a couple riders to becoming drivers with this tactic.

i.e. $250 referral fees.

Sometimes it pays to lie!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Sometimes it pays to lie!


It always pays to lie. Just look at TK's bank statement. Lying pays!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> It always pays to lie. Just look at TK's bank statement. Lying pays!


You have to fake it until you make it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Honoring your part of the deal and paying what you agreed to is not _gratitude,_ it's being honorable.


Money is not the only way to show gratitude... a simple thank you also shows gratitude.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Money is not the only way to show gratitude... a simple thank you also shows gratitude.


I agree. I get many Thank You's at End of Trip, and I appreciate them and return the _kindness._


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> This principle~
> 
> "Truly I tell you, this poor widow has put more than all the others into the treasury. For they all contributed out of their surplus, but she out of her poverty has put in all she had to live on."


Thank you!!!


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> Mr Pink FTW!
> Hate him all you want, but no one has refuted his opinion with a sensible argument.


There is no arguing with arrogance being arrogant for the sake of being arrogant. Like it makes him stand out from the crowd and he likes being special.
Do you turn down tips? 
Pink, if he received tips in his previous job, would he still have this attitude?
If your cheap, I wouldn't have to see you not tip to know that you are. It's a characteristic I'd see in your manners, the generic non descript character that permeates everything around you. In other words I'd tip you just to let you know the WORLD is a lot bigger than the small box you've built around yourself and you really are the total sum of all your parts. 
There's absolutely nothing worth learning from someone who doesn't tip.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

KellyC said:


> What the hell are y'all thinking?
> 
> Had 3 cute young women pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


He got his facts messed up. He meant to say he made 20 dollars a week in 2000 hrs. That sounds about right.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coconutz said:


> There is no arguing with arrogance being arrogant for the sake of being arrogant. Like it makes him stand out from the crowd and he likes being special.
> Do you turn down tips?
> Pink, if he received tips in his previous job, would he still have this attitude?
> If your cheap, I wouldn't have to see you not tip to know that you are. It's a characteristic I'd see in your manners, the generic non descript character that permeates everything around you. In other words I'd tip you just to let you know the WORLD is a lot bigger than the small box you've built around yourself and you really are the total sum of all your parts.
> There's absolutely nothing worth learning from someone who doesn't tip.


Bravo! Bravo! 
Can we give this man a standing ovation?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Coconutz said:


> There is no arguing with arrogance being arrogant for the sake of being arrogant. Like it makes him stand out from the crowd and he likes being special.
> Do you turn down tips?
> Pink, if he received tips in his previous job, would he still have this attitude?
> If your cheap, I wouldn't have to see you not tip to know that you are. It's a characteristic I'd see in your manners, the generic non descript character that permeates everything around you. In other words I'd tip you just to let you know the WORLD is a lot bigger than the small box you've built around yourself and you really are the total sum of all your parts.
> There's absolutely nothing worth learning from someone who doesn't tip.


I do turn down tips now working with Uber. I also used to be a server at a restaurant and did receive tips as part of that job and I still have the attitude that he has.

Can you see that I do not tip when I walk in I don't know, and don't really care it certainly does not stop the beggars in the street from asking me for money I wish that they could have this sixth sense and know before bothering me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I also used to be a server at a restaurant and did receive tips as part of that job and I still have the attitude that he has.


Why didn't you decline those tips as a server? You were already being compensated for doing your job .
But we both know your were never a server.

Despite our differences in opinions, I am very sorry about your mother.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why didn't you decline those tips as a server? You were already being compensated for doing your job .
> But we both know your were never a server.


I was a kid at the time and had not learned how the world really works, now that I have reached mid life and learned a lot I no longer throw money away when it is not required.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The mcmansion-tipper situation was the perfect opportunity to shamelessly crack the driver's side window and allow the septic bill to draft out into the void before the pax's eyes. The theatric effect of such an act would have well warranted wasting that dollar.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

KellyC said:


> What the hell are y'all thinking?
> 
> Had 3 cute young women pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


In 3 weeks of driving Uber I have make 1.7 million you too can be rich you just need my special code and for a small fee of $400 you can know my successful secret program. I program guarantees you'll make $10,000 in the first week.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

It really depends on which city you live in but here in Boston you can make 2000 but will take you 50-60 hours. A lot depends on incentives and time of the year. I'm sure in some cities you can do it in less but I'd venture to say it would take more than 60 in most markets. But I would never tell a pax you can make 2k because the average person works 40 hours and it is misleading to say this when you have to work 60 hours or more.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

john1975 said:


> It really depends on which city you live in but here in Boston you can make 2000 but will take you 50-60 hours. A lot depends on incentives and time of the year. I'm sure in some cities you can do it in less but I'd venture to say it would take more than 60 in most markets. But I would never tell a pax you can make 2k because the average person works 40 hours and it is misleading to say this when you have to work 60 hours or more.


Show me the statement that you make 2000 working only 50-60 hours, even in Boston, I don't believe it, don't show me your best week of the year which included the biggest holiday or you got super lucky on some huge surge long trip, don't want to be rude but this is a joke


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

Haha we have one of those drivers right here on our local San Diego forum. He makes 1500 a week driving 8hrs a day. Somehow he never has a slow night or bad week even takes one night a week off


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Had a little payback. Got his ping an hour later from the restaurant I dropped them off. Waited 5:01 around the corner,cancelled,collected $4. It might get reversed by Uber later on if he complains ,but at the time it sure felt good.


Excellent!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Blatherskite said:


> The mcmansion-tipper situation was the perfect opportunity to shamelessly crack the driver's side window and allow the septic bill to draft out into the void before the pax's eyes. The theatric effect of such an act would have well warranted wasting that dollar.


One star for professionalism and a report to Uber that you dumped your trash on my yard before leaving.


----------



## chevelle454 (Aug 13, 2015)

Inferiority complex??? No clue my generation you never talk money because usually those that talk about it don't have any..


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

plocp said:


> Show me the statement that you make 2000 working only 50-60 hours, even in Boston, I don't believe it, don't show me your best week of the year which included the biggest holiday or you got super lucky on some huge surge long trip, don't want to be rude but this is a joke


I usually drive 40-50 hours so I typically don't hit 2000. But I average 35-40 per hour. I will just attach my last week for uber. I also did over 200 with lyft so a little under 1800 in just under 50 hours. And this was just an average week. I've done better some weeks. I don't see why you find my statement so hard to believe. Boston is one of the better markets for ridesharing.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Ditto. I hear it all the time.

This is typically a $5 an hour gig here. When it is good you make $10 an hour here.

On the beach side I see all these Uber drivers just sitting around. I know from experience that they will often go hours without a ping there when there are so many drivers. It just can't support that many drivers all clustered together and the calls are split too many ways. I don't see why people are doing it anymore. I get just leaving it on at home or on your way to the store but to just sit in a parking lot for 3 hours to maybe get maybe a single $10 fare?

I think part of it is these drivers lying just to get the $100 referral bonus.



Jufkii said:


> Picked up a rich couple from a McMansion Saturday night. They were actually quite nice and one of the few of their type I actually liked. The husband said he rarely if ever tips Uber drivers because according to him , they make "Way too much as it is". Not sure how he determined that. But anyways because he "really really" liked me, his words, he was going to make a very rare exception and give me a tip. Rather dramatically he pulled out his wallet. Then with great flair and showmanship he handed me a single dollar bill. That was it. He then sat there with an expectant grin on his face , waiting for me to gush over with total happiness I'm guessing from his very rare act of "generosity". Dude was totally serious about it. If it wasn't for his nice wife sitting there with him I would of told him where to stick his stinking dollar bill. What a d...k.


It will almost guarantee a 1* but if you want to get someone who does that to you just say very seriously and sincerely "Sir, I'm sorry. I cannot accept this. I think you need it more than I do." 

That said if every rider just gave us $1 in tips for each trip most of us would come out ahead of what we get now.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I personally would always be gracious for a $1 tip. If every passenger gave a $1 tip that would make a huge difference to my bottom line.

It makes no real sense to be upset over a tip being too small when most of the time you get no tip at all.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Picked up a rich couple from a McMansion Saturday night. They were actually quite nice and one of the few of their type I actually liked. The husband said he rarely if ever tips Uber drivers because according to him , they make "Way too much as it is". Not sure how he determined that. But anyways because he "really really" liked me, his words, he was going to make a very rare exception and give me a tip. Rather dramatically he pulled out his wallet. Then with great flair and showmanship he handed me a single dollar bill. That was it. He then sat there with an expectant grin on his face , waiting for me to gush over with total happiness I'm guessing from his very rare act of "generosity". Dude was totally serious about it. If it wasn't for his nice wife sitting there with him I would of told him where to stick his stinking dollar bill. What a d...k.





Uberfunitis said:


> Yes I was talking from the riders perspective I guess I will continue not to tip as I usually do instead of offending someone with a tip that they feel is too low.


You intentionally skipped the part of the story where the DB says drivers make too much money, then made a special show of pulling out a dollar to show off how generous he is. It's not about the dollar. If someone hands me a dollar and leaves like nothing, I'm grateful (a little bit, but it's nice since no one tips even tho they know fares are ridiculously cheap), but the story ur being dumb about isn't like that. It's some aristocrat who thinks all the peasants should be grovelling at the feet of his fellow upperclassmen. How do people get to be like you?


Jufkii said:


> Had a little payback. Got his ping an hour later from the restaurant I dropped them off at earlier.. Waited 5:01 around the corner,cancelled,collected $4. It might get reversed by Uber later on if he complains ,but at the time it sure felt good.


At 5 minutes you should have pulled up, handed him the dollar: "you left something in the car last time", then canceled.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> You intentionally skipped the part of the story where the DB says drivers make too much money, then made a special show of pulling out a dollar to show off how generous he is. It's not about the dollar. If someone hands me a dollar and leaves like nothing, I'm grateful (a little bit, but it's nice since no one tips even tho they know fares are ridiculously cheap), but the story ur being dumb about isn't like that. It's some aristocrat who thinks all the peasants should be grovelling at the feet of his fellow upperclassmen. How do people get to be like you?
> 
> At 5 minutes you should have pulled up, handed him the dollar: "you left something in the car last time", then canceled.


He thinks we make to much, who cares what he thinks take his money if that is something you do, I don't. I don't fault him with thinking that we make too much money though if we got what he paid and from his perspective we do than we do get paid too much. Honestly this is a min wage job.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Picked up a rich couple from a McMansion Saturday night. They were actually quite nice and one of the few of their type I actually liked. The husband said he rarely if ever tips Uber drivers because according to him , they make "Way too much as it is". Not sure how he determined that. But anyways because he "really really" liked me, his words, he was going to make a very rare exception and give me a tip. Rather dramatically he pulled out his wallet. Then with great flair and showmanship he handed me a single dollar bill. That was it. He then sat there with an expectant grin on his face , waiting for me to gush over with total happiness I'm guessing from his very rare act of "generosity". Dude was totally serious about it. If it wasn't for his nice wife sitting there with him I would of told him where to stick his stinking dollar bill. What a d...k.


Half a star.


----------



## Nice_Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

Had a rider yesterday tell me that he was still gonna tip me even though he was told to not tip Uber drivers. Now I know why lol


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

The rest of the story is he handed them his card with a referral number on it hoping to make some money from the referral fee as he ain't making diddly driving!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

he gives the best foot massages.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Sounds like an Ant with a serious inferiority complex when he's up against perceived smarted, richer,hotter, better employed pax. You said they were cute. Perhaps the Ant was trying to show he got swag. He saw the girls.....smiled at them with his one front gold tooth, and suddenly the music on the radio changed to......"Bow Chicka Bow Chicka Bow Bow Bow.............


Definite case of overactive imagination ant with "bow chick bow wow" mental soundtrack



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Any pax with half a brain...


Lemme stop ya right there.

Unbelievable scenario, at least in our area.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

john1975 said:


> I usually drive 40-50 hours so I typically don't hit 2000. But I average 35-40 per hour. I will just attach my last week for uber. I also did over 200 with lyft so a little under 1800 in just under 50 hours. And this was just an average week. I've done better some weeks. I don't see why you find my statement so hard to believe. Boston is one of the better markets for ridesharing.


Without the promotion you will never able to reach the 2000 mark, even with the promotion, you will not reach the 2000 mark, you know why? Because you already driving all the best time of the week to get this #, so even you put in additional hours, it wouldn't bring you the same hourly rate, so the 2000 mark you mention on your previous post can be easily achieved by driving 50-60 hours a week will be a joke

Also it's graduation and reunion for all those university in Boston the past week so it will be extremely busy, I assume regular week will be slower, uberX in good market will net 1200 range a week driving around 50 hours and that's it, but that's not what you actual profit, you have to deduct gas, toll, food and other expenses as well


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

plocp said:


> Without the promotion you will never able to reach the 2000 mark, even with the promotion, you will not reach the 2000 mark, you know why? Because you already driving all the best time of the week to get this #, so even you put in additional hours, it wouldn't bring you the same hourly rate, so the 2000 mark you mention on your previous post can be easily achieved by driving 50-60 hours a week will be a joke
> 
> Also it's graduation and reunion for all those university in Boston the past week so it will be extremely busy, I assume regular week will be slower, uberX in good market will net 1200 range a week driving around 50 hours and that's it, but that's not what you actual profit, you have to deduct gas, toll, food and other expenses as well


Uber consistently offers ride incentives in the Boston market so why should that not be factored in. Additionally I purposely chose my last week so you wouldn't think I was cherry picking. Graduations were mostly before this last week. Other than late nov to mid Feb I consistently average 35-40 an hour before expenses. Some weeks I drive more others less. I don't normally hit 2k because I typically don't work 50+ hours. But at 1800 over 50 hours I could have easily hit 2000 by driving a few more hours.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

john1975 said:


> Uber consistently offers ride incentives in the Boston market so why should that not be factored in. Additionally I purposely chose my last week so you wouldn't think I was cherry picking. Graduations were mostly before this last week. Other than late nov to mid Feb I consistently average 35-40 an hour before expenses. Some weeks I drive more others less. I don't normally hit 2k because I typically don't work 50+ hours. But at 1800 over 50 hours I could have easily hit 2000 by driving a few more hours.


Ok I believe you.


----------



## Hyundai2015 (Oct 6, 2016)

I can honestly say I've made $137 in an hour thanks to a 800% Lyft surge fare at a music festival...... But I've also struggled to make $100 in 10 hours LOL so $2k in 20 hours consistently would certainly be impossible.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

KellyC said:


> What the hell are y'all thinking?
> 
> Had 3 cute young women pax tonight who told me that their prior driver said he made $2000 a week driving about 20 hours a week. I mean, come on ...


And did they?


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I always tell them the truth. I make about the same I did driving a cab. But driving a cab I got tips. They always seem surprised.


----------



## Seandamon211 (Jun 17, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Any pax with half a brain can easily figure out that with the current rates the drivers need to avg 100mph nonstop to easily obtain that goal of $2k for 20 hours. The only tough part is the pick up and drop off at those high speeds.


as soon as navigation tells me to drop off so and so on the right I keep driving and tell them to get ready to jump out. Ball yourself up and get ready to roll!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Seandamon211 said:


> as soon as navigation tells me to drop off so and so on the right I keep driving and tell them to get ready to jump out. Ball yourself up and get ready to roll!


The old tuck and roll. Never fails. I just hate it when the drunks stumble out and face plant. Many times my back tires feel as though I just ran over a speed bump.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

From my standpoint, this gig is good if you have the time and you want to make some extra cash on a weekend. You shouldn't rely on it. You need to think of it as a bonus instead of a primary job. Use it to pay your bills/activities like car payment, insurance or movie tickets. If i'm headed down a road and i want to go see a movie, I can just turn the app on and do a quick pick up/drop off and head to the movies right after. What other platform gives you that sort of flexibility?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> From my standpoint, this gig is good if you have the time and you want to make some extra cash on a weekend. What other platform gives you that sort of flexibility?


Unemployment, Welfare, Social Security Disability, EBT, Gov't Housing and any other low income subsidy.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

You need to qualify for all of those. I'm talking about someone that has a full time job and wants some extra cash on the side for fun/light bills.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> You need to qualify for all of those. I'm talking about someone that has a full time job and wants some extra cash on the side for fun/light bills.


Doesn't having an Uber income qualify you? I'm kidding. Just needed a little humor on a Friday night.


----------

